

A small dot, a big confusion [UX of Google "Sign in" instruction] - bauerpl

Dear Google,<p>I&#x27;m begging you, stop adding this confusing dot at the end of temporary password, because it&#x27;s not its part! http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;3f1X333V3J3k<p>Thank you :]
======
sp332
Why are you posting here? This isn't a Google support forum - although you
might get some commiseration :)

